# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Το νέο μου κλουβί !!!!

## zack27

Σημερα αγορασα το νεο κλουβι για το Ρεντζακο μου και για τα κοκατιλακια που πιθανον θα αποκτησω στο μελλον !!!

Εχει διαστασεις 60χ54χ1,72 . εχει οριζοντια καγκελα ωστε να σκαρφαλωνουν ανετα , ειναι αρκετα ευρυχωρο και εχει αρκετο ωφελιμο χωρο ...επισης εχει μεγαλη πορτα μπροστα ωστε να υπαρχει ευκολη προσβαση!!!
Το χρωμα του ειναι ανεξιτηλο σφυρηλατο και μη τοξικο!! Εχει υποδοχη για τρεις ταιστρες και εχει και ανοιγομενη οροφη!!!
σας παραθετω μερικες φωτο με αδειο το κλουβακι!!!! συντομα θα το δειτε και με το Ρεντζακο μεσα και ευελπιστω και οχι μονο!!!  :: 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## vicky_ath

Τέλειο Ζαχούλη!Να το χαρεί ο μικρός σου κ οι πιθανοί μελλοντικοί σου φίλοι!!!!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Έτσι  ντε βαρέθηκα να βλέπω μικρά κλουβιά.Καλορίζικο.Θα το εκτιμήσει ο μικρός.

----------


## mitsman

ρε ψυχοπαθη γοριλα θα βαλεις εκει μεσα?????????????? χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα



εεεεεε ρε γλεντιααααααααααααααααααα  ααααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
χα χα χα χα χα



πω πω πω πω πω.........


η αληθεια ειναι οτι ειχα ξεχασει ποσο μεγαλο ειναι!!!!!!! εεε ρε βολτες τωρα που θα κανει ο ρ
Ρετζακος!!!

καλοριζικο... τελειιο!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Ζαχουλη η σχαρα που χωριζει το κλουβι με το συρταρι ειναι αποσπωμενος.... ετσι??????????? γιατι δεν μπορω να διακρινω!

----------


## zack27

ναι αποσπωμενη ειναι!!!!

παιδια ειναι τελειο το εχω καταχαρει!!!!!


χαχα λες Μητσακο να βαλω κανα γοριλακι??? χαχα

----------


## mitsman

> ναι αποσπωμενη ειναι!!!!
> 
> παιδια ειναι τελειο το εχω καταχαρει!!!!!
> 
> 
> χαχα λες Μητσακο να βαλω κανα γοριλακι??? χαχα



μην με κοιτας.... εγω δεν μπαινω... με εχει μαθει το αφεντικο μου εκτος!!!!


χα χα χα χα χα


Τελειο!! ειναι το τελειο κλουβι... χαιρομαι για την επιλογη τελικα!!! ειν αι οτι καλυτερο!!! *οτι* καλυτερο!

----------


## douke-soula

:Happy0062:  :Happy0062:  :Happy0062: πολυ καλη επιλογη Ζαχουλη μου 

θα το χαρει ο Ρεντζακος και οχι μονο χαχαχαχαχαχ 

αντε καλοριζικο και περιμενουμε να το δουμε και "επιπλωμενο" και με τους κατοικους του

----------


## zack27

εννοειται Σουλα!!!!!! εφοσον ειχα σκοπο να παρω , ειπα να παρω ενα καλο!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Η τιμη του ειναι απιστευτη.... νομιζω ειναι η καλυτερη επιλογη που θα μπορουσαμε ποτε να κανουμε!!! πραγματικα ειναι μοναδικο!
Μεγεθος, ανοιγματα, ποιοτητα και τρομερη τιμη!!!!  ολα σε ενα!!!

----------


## zack27

Ακριβως ετσι Δημητρη!!!!

----------


## Athina

Πανέμορφο!!!
έχεις πμ!!!  :Angel02:

----------


## kdionisios

Μπραβο Ζαχο!!
Πολυ ωραιο το κλουβι!
Ο Ρετζι και τα μελλοντικα κοκατιλακια θα το καταχαρουν!
Καλοριζικο!!

----------


## ananda

μπράβο Ζαχούλη...πολύ ωραίο είναι
άντε και καλή μετακόμιση !

----------


## Epicouros

Καλορίζικο Ζάχο,....πανέμορφο είναι.

----------


## vagelis76

Είναι το ίδιο του Σπυρέτο μου......ευάερο...ευήλιο και πάνω απ΄όλα άνετο !!!!!!

Άντε Ζάχο και σύντομα πολλούς όμορφους και ζωηρούς"ένοικους " μέσα ,εύχομαι !!!!!!!!
Να δώ εγώ πότε θα το παραλάβω....

----------


## zack27

Να σαι καλα Βαγγελη!!!! αυτο ελπιζω και γω!!!!  ελα υπομονη πολυ συντομα!!!! χεχε

----------


## Lucky Witch

Ζάχο εγώ λέω να βάλεις τον mitsman εκεί μέσα.χαχαχαχα
ΤΕΛΕΙΟ κλουβί με γειες.

----------


## Mits_Pits

Πολυ ωραιο!!!!
Ευχομαι να γεμισει συντομα με παιχνιδιαρικα κοκατιλακια!!!!!

----------


## paulos

Μπράβο ζαχε πολύ καλό να το χαρούν τα πουλακια σου. πολυ ομορφο μπραβο.

----------


## Sissy

Καλορίζικο Ζάχο, έκανες πολύ καλή επιλογή!!Σίγουρα θα το απολαύσει ο redji και η μελλοντική παρείτσα του!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

ΠωΠω....καλοριζικο Ζαχο...πως χωρεσε μεσα στο σπιτι;;;  :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky: 


Αντε για να δουμε το κλουβι (ναι,καλα καταλαβες,κι αλλες φωτογραφιες) και με τον κατοικο και την μελλοντικη του παρεα (μια γυναικουλα)  :winky:

----------


## Marilenaki

τεραστιο ειναι!!! θα βαλεις μεσα τον μικρο και θα τον ψαχνεις μεσα στα παιχνιδια του!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## maria-karolina

Τί? Νόμιζες με 2-3 φωτογραφίες θα μας ξεπετάξεις έτσι??? Έλα έλα γρήγορα βάλε κι άλλες με τα φτερωτούλια μέσα να παίζουν! Μα είναι πανέμορφο! Τυχερά τα μικρά σου, μακάρι όλοι μας να μπορούσαμε να έχουμε τόσο ιδανικά κλουβάκια για τα πουλάκια μας!

----------


## geam

με γειά το νεο σπίτι...

----------


## nuntius

*Λοιπόν, είσαι απαράδεκτος... και περισσότερες φωτό θέλαμε και να έχεις πάει ήδη να ξεφραγκιαστείς στα πετσοπάδικα για νέα παιχνίδια και ξύλινες πατήθρες και να μας δείξεις πώς κοιτάει το καμάρι σου τη μελλοντική του έπαυλη 
*

----------


## zack27

εισαι βιαστικουλης μου φαινεται!!!! σιγα σιγα ολα θα γινουν!!!!!! ολα εχουν την ωρα τους!!!!! χαχα

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

και ομορφο και μεγαλο και βολικο στο καθαρισμα...τι αλλο θες?
να το χαιρονται τα τσουλουφια σου και εσυ αυτα!

----------


## ria

ζαχο το κλουβακι φοβερο,βολικο και ευρυχωρο να το χαρεις και να γεμισει φτερωτα μωρακια.. :Jumping0044:

----------


## zack27

Σας ευχαριστω παιδακια!!! πραγματικα τα μικρα θα το χαρουν αλλα και γω μαζι με αυτα!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Ζαχουλη μου καλε, ψηνεσαι να  μας βαλεις καμμια ακομη φωτο???? και απο τις αλλες πλευρες να δουμε μηπως καταφερω να φτιαξω και το δικο μου!
χα χα χα χα

----------


## nuntius

""εισαι βιαστικουλης μου φαινεται!!!! σιγα σιγα ολα θα γινουν!!!!!! ολα εχουν την ωρα τους!!!!! χαχα 						""

xaxxxxaxaxaxaxaxa

----------


## Georgia_io

Ζαχούλη, περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες και με τους ενοίκους  :Happy:  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Θα σας βαλω εγω το απογευμα το δικο μου γιατι αν περιμενουμε απο τον Ζαχουλη ξημερωσαμε.... μονο αρθρα συμβουλες και παιχνιδακια ειναι ο Ζαχος!

----------


## nuntius

Και καφεδάκια στο Μοναστηράκι... ούτε για φωτό ούτε για μπανάκια είναι χεχεχε

----------


## zack27

Φωτο απο το κλουβι γεματο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
με τους ενοικους και με παιχνιδια!!!!!
το καλο πραγμα αργει να γινει!!!!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Marilenaki

Τελειο τελειο τελειο!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kdionisios

Μπραβο Ζαχο!!!
Πολυ ωραιο!!
Τα κοκατιλονια σου αρχοντες θα ειναι εκει μεσα!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ζαχαρία λίγο τις πατήθρες σου να φτιάξεις είναι πολύ λεπτές.

----------


## mitsman

> Ζαχαρία λίγο τις πατήθρες σου να φτιάξεις είναι πολύ λεπτές.


Πολυ Χοντρες μηπως???? τουλαχιστον 2.5 εκατοστα διαμετρο!!! χα χα χα χα

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Δημήτρη χοντρές;Μιλάω για τις λεπτές βέργες,δεν παρέχουν σταθερότητα και γύμναση στα πόδια.

----------


## mitsman

> Δημήτρη χοντρές;Μιλάω για τις λεπτές βέργες,δεν παρέχουν σταθερότητα και γύμναση στα πόδια.


Εχεις ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ δικιο!!! δεν τις ειχα δει.. μιλας για το φυσικο ξυλο που εχει βαλει!!! εχει περιπου διαμετρο 1.2!!!!

δεν ειναι και ασχημο!!!!

βασικα το καλυτερο ειναι να υπαρχουν πολλων διαφορετικων διαμετρων πατηθρες στο κλουβι για να γυμναζονται τα ποδια!!! μου το εχει πει πτηνιατρος!!!

κατι που ισχυει στο κλουβι του Ζαχου... μονο σε κλουβι δεν νιωθουν οτι ειναι τα πουλακια!!!


Ζουγκλααα

----------


## vagelis76

Κούκλα το έκανες Ζαχο το παλατάκι τους !!!!!!!
Πάντα χαρούμενες φωνές να ακούς και ζωηρά πήγαινε-έλα να έχουν εκεί μέσα !!!!!!!!

ε και καμιά φωλίστα στο μέλλον θα μου άρεσε να δω..... :Party0035: 

Πολύ μου αρέσει !!!!!!!!!!! :Jumping0045:

----------


## Oneiropagida

Τελικά άλλη χάρη έχει το γεμάτο κλουβί! Και ειδικά με χαρούμενα τσουλουφάκια!  :Happy: 
Πολύ ωραίο Ζαχαρία!!!

----------


## zack27

Παιδια εχω διαφορετικων παχους πατηθρες για να γυμναζονται τα ποδαρακια των μικρων!!!
νομιζω οτι ειναι οκ!!! 
βεβαια εχω σκοπο να τις αλλαξω με το καιρο!!!

----------


## Mits_Pits

Πολυ ωραιο Ζαχο!!!!

----------


## zack27

> Κούκλα το έκανες Ζαχο το παλατάκι τους !!!!!!!
> Πάντα χαρούμενες φωνές να ακούς και ζωηρά πήγαινε-έλα να έχουν εκεί μέσα !!!!!!!!
> 
> ε και καμιά φωλίστα στο μέλλον θα μου άρεσε να δω.....
> 
> Πολύ μου αρέσει !!!!!!!!!!!



πιστευω θα δεις Βαγγελη!!!! εχουμε λιγο δρομο ακομα αλλα θα τα καταφερουμε!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Παιδια εχω διαφορετικων παχους πατηθρες για να γυμναζονται τα ποδαρακια των μικρων!!!
> νομιζω οτι ειναι οκ!!! 
> βεβαια εχω σκοπο να τις αλλαξω με το καιρο!!!


Σε ποια πατήθρα κοιμούνται;

----------


## vikitaspaw

Πανεμορφο Ζαχαρια να το χαιρεσαι με ομορφα τσουλουφακια!!

----------


## Georgia_io

Με τους ενοίκους ακόμα καλύτερο!!! Μπράβο Ζαχαρία!!!

----------


## douke-soula

εντελει φαινεται ανετο και βολικο σπιτικο!!!!!!  :Happy:  :Happy:  :Happy: 

με ολες τις ανεσεις .ευρυχωρο σαλονι   :Scared0016:  

μεγαλο γυμναστηριο  :Jumping0046:  :Jumping0046:  :Jumping0046: 


βολικη τουαλετα :Sick0019:  :Sick0019:  :Sick0019: 


λιμνουλα για μπανακι ή και για  :Character0053: 
παρκινγκ πολλων θεσεων  :Party0028: 


ποτε ειπαμε οτι ειναι το  :Sign0008:  :Sign0008:  :Sign0008:  ;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## mpapad

σούπερ Ζαχούλη!!!  μπαίνω και γω μέσα!!!!

----------


## zack27

χαχα σας ευχαριστω παιδακια!!!! χαιρομαι που τα μικρα ειναι ανετα!!!

Κωνσταντινε κοιμουνται στη πατηθρα που ειναι πιο ψηλα η και σε καποιο παιχνιδι απο σκοινι που τους εχω!!

----------


## alfacinogr

Αν εχεις την καλοσυνη ζαχο, ενα πμ απο που το πηρες.

----------

